# For those that had never bathed a puppy ...



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I have ever only had rescues, and they were much bigger dogs than Maltese. When I'd bath them, it was in the back yard with a hose.

I have been reading the grooming forum for over 2 hours, and the thought of bathing my new baby freaks me out a little. :smheat: 

Maybe to start out I'll brush him every day, and take him to a groomer every two weeks? Wonder what that costs?

If I get one of those little grooming tables, can I just blow and brush using a regular blow dryer? I do have one with a diffuser, with a low heat setting.

I need to take a break from reading here ... I'm on Maltese information overload.  

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

LOL I'm reminded of the first time I bathed Dakota when she was a baby ... when wet, she was sooooooooooo tiny I was afraid I would break her! LOL

Seriously though, different things work for different people, I wash mine in the kitchen sink. I have a hose thing that I attach to the tap (faucet?) with a shower nozzle on the end. Neither of mine like it, but they tollerate it. I sing or chat to them the whole time ... if my neighbour hears me, he must think I'm NUTS! Oh, and get a waterproof apron to wear while bathing, I normally get just as wet as the pups do!! It doesnt hurt to feed treats during the bath either ... it acts as a good distraction, and makes the whole experience more rewarding!

You can do it!!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I have one of those hose style faucets as well. How do you dry them?

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I wash Nikki in the kitchen sink. She hates it, I'll admit, but she's patient because she knows that she'll get her special dried salmon treat after.(I only give her salmon after a bath or brush/teeth brush)

I wash her body first, apply conditioner, and then I wash her head, rinse the body conditioner, then do the same with her head. I only bath her once every 2-3 weeks as her hair is short and she is an inside dog. I towel dry Nikki, let her run around a bit, give her the treat, and then I blow dry her with my blow dryer. (she sits on a towel on the kitchen counter)


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Does Nikki have a puppy cut? No top knot?

She's adorable!! :wub: 

HUGz! Jules


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Remember not to take pup to a groomer until he's had all his shots  But it's important to get him used to all the "tools" asap.

I used to bathe Ollie in the sink as a puppy and then just wrap him in a fluffy towel. 

Now we use the tub and I have a detachable shower head with long hose and it takes two seconds to wet him down.

When we're done I wrap him kind of tightly in a towel, like a burrito, with just his head sticking out. Then we have a little routine--I lay him on my lap (still in the burrito) and that's when I trim up his face. All around his eyes and in his ears, etc. Being in the towel serves multiple purposes--keeps him still AND blots off all the excess water without having to rub (which will mat their hair). This is his FAVORITE time of the bath--he'll often doze off.

I only blow-dry in the winter.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 7 2009, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848230


> I have one of those hose style faucets as well. How do you dry them?
> 
> Thanks bunches! Jules[/B]


Before I take them out of the sink, I put a towel around them to take off excess water, then carry them in the towel to the grooming table - they are both in short coats, so I then rub them down with the towel ... when they were in long coats, I wouldnt rub, more smooth them over with the towel. Then, now this is the important bit ... I let them down to run around like a crazy dog!! They LOVE doing zoomies & being totally nutso right after a bath ... Dakota likes to rub & roll all over the sofa!! 

They have 5 or 10 minutes grace to be silly, then its back to the business of getting dry .. back up on the grooming table to be blow dried, with my dryer on cool setting. I brush while I dry.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 6 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848236


> Does Nikki have a puppy cut? No top knot?
> 
> She's adorable!! :wub:
> 
> HUGz! Jules[/B]


Puppy cut, no topknot. She's my hippie chick!
Thanks!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 7 2009, 12:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848239


> QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 7 2009, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848230





> I have one of those hose style faucets as well. How do you dry them?
> 
> Thanks bunches! Jules[/B]


Before I take them out of the sink, I put a towel around them to take off excess water, then carry them in the towel to the grooming table - they are both in short coats, so I then rub them down with the towel ... when they were in long coats, I wouldnt rub, more smooth them over with the towel. Then, now this is the important bit ... I let them down to run around like a crazy dog!! They LOVE doing zoomies & being totally nutso right after a bath ... Dakota likes to rub & roll all over the sofa!! 

They have 5 or 10 minutes grace to be silly, then its back to the business of getting dry .. back up on the grooming table to be blow dried, with my dryer on cool setting. I brush while I dry.
[/B][/QUOTE]
All of the above LOL except I use a chamois leather or microfibre towel - kinda acts like blotting paper and gets a lot of water out before the zoomies.

Just remember though... if you have never tasted shampoo, you have never bathed a dog in a sink


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I love the burrito ... and the 5 minutes to be silly!!! :biggrin: 

Thank you guys so much for the tips!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

When you schedule a time to pick up the puppy with Sarah, ask her if you can watch her bathe him so you can learn! Or she will let you do the work and guide you. Whatever works best. 

Now I must go blowdry Miss Reina.....


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 6 2009, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848249


> When you schedule a time to pick up the puppy with Sarah, ask her if you can watch her bathe him so you can learn! Or she will let you do the work and guide you. Whatever works best.
> 
> Now I must go blowdry Miss Reina.....[/B]


Oooohhhh ... that is a wonderful idea Tami!!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 6 2009, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848260


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 6 2009, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848249





> When you schedule a time to pick up the puppy with Sarah, ask her if you can watch her bathe him so you can learn! Or she will let you do the work and guide you. Whatever works best.
> 
> Now I must go blowdry Miss Reina.....[/B]


Oooohhhh ... that is a wonderful idea Tami!!!

HUGz! Jules
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can't claim credit for the idea, Stacy (Bellarata Maltese) did that for her new puppy clients and I thought it was GREAT, too!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome and how exciting !

A few other things to remember.....a clean dog matts less. Matts are easier to prevent than to get rid of. Make sure you comb or brush your dog every day, especially under the arms and behind the ears.

Make sure you own a pin brush without the little knobs on the pins and a good grooming comb.

Get your pup used to the whole grooming ritual as a pup and I include "lovey time" 

Remove poop as soon as the pup goes.....to prevent him eating it ( copraphagia is common with pups)

I have a new pup too.....Mimi is 5.5 months and we are working on peepee pad training. ( this technique worked for my last 2 Malts)
I set up the XPen with almost all of the floor covered with pads.......I keep pup with me at ALL times OR she is in the pen. 
When she drinks, after meals and every few hours I take her to the pen. Once she learns to go on the pads I remove them until there is just 1 wee wee pad at the far end opposite her soft bed and toys and water....after she learns to go ON the pads 100%....then I open the Xpen so she can go in and out..........once she learns to go there I remove the Xpen. Oh and at night we leave a wee wee pad in the Bathroom with a night lite. Now we do not have any carpet........just tile and wood so it made it fairly easy for us to monitor her progress.

Good luck and welcome.


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 6 2009, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848296


> QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 6 2009, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848260





> QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 6 2009, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848249





> When you schedule a time to pick up the puppy with Sarah, ask her if you can watch her bathe him so you can learn! Or she will let you do the work and guide you. Whatever works best.
> 
> Now I must go blowdry Miss Reina.....[/B]


Oooohhhh ... that is a wonderful idea Tami!!!

HUGz! Jules
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can't claim credit for the idea, Stacy (Bellarata Maltese) did that for her new puppy clients and I thought it was GREAT, too! 
[/B][/QUOTE]
When buying a pup, the breeder should go over how to bath as it can be a bit tricky with squrimy little one's the first time. Be careful not to get water in their ears also. The first time you might have an extra hand there to help. Do not hold the dryer too close. I fill the sink up first and let them stand in the warm water as the running water scares them and use a large plastic cup to pour over them and talk/sing to them so not to be afraid. After awhile they won't be so afraid.
Char
Notori~Maltese


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I forgot to mention and didn't see if someone else did, but a non-skid mat is a must in the bath! It will help your pup feel more secure and its safer for their little bones and joints.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I bathe Pepper weekly in the kitchen sink--she stands perfectly still for both that and the blow dry I do atop the bathroom counter afterwards. I do try to make it a pleasant experience, so I bring treats each time we do this.  
I use medium heat and low blower setting on the hair dryer to reduce breakage/flyaways. We then proceed to clip nails, trim around hygeinic areas, put in top knot, round off hair around feet, shave around pads with wahl trimmer, shave abdominal area...all while she sits in my lap on the floor. I started all this from day one, so she is old hat at all of it and I require no grooming table or special equipment to hold her in place. I decided a long time ago that I would be able to save lotsa $$ if I learned to do _all _her grooming myself. And since we enjoy it so much anyway and I do have the time, it's a win-win. 
You're gonna do great for your baby--happy bathtime!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 6 2009, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848314


> I forgot to mention and didn't see if someone else did, but a non-skid mat is a must in the bath! It will help your pup feel more secure and its safer for their little bones and joints.[/B]


 Oh,the tip about the bath mat...genius. Pure genius, girfriend.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I thank all of you for so much helpful information!!!

Can you guys tell me your favorite shampoo and conditioner ... a favorite leave-in conditioner to help with mats?

Thanks and HUGz! Jules


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Little Dora had her first bath today (well her first bath with us) in the kitchen sink. We didn't have a lot of special supplies, just my blow dryer, a couple of pet brushes, and some puppy shampoo. She shivered a little until my husband suggested I warm up the water just a little more and then she did a lot better. We gave her lots of treats and blow-dried her on the kitchen counter. It was a little hard to get her good and dry but I think we did a pretty good job. We have some bathtime pictures but not "after bath" pictures yet, she's quiet in her crate and I don't want to bother her, I think I want a nap too! 

I think this looks says it all: I want out! 









Next time we will get a non-skid mat for her and maybe clip her nails too, but I was breaking out in hives and needed to take a bath myself.  But I think once she grows up a little and is better trained and less wiggly my husband can bathe her by himself...most things with her are a two-person job right now though!  

I just can't stand it....she's TOO CUTE! :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I got this idea from another maltese mom. Angel & I just love it. When I'm getting my supplies ready to bathe Angel, I'll throw a nice thick towel in the dryer on a low setting. When I finish bathing her, I'll towel dry her when I get her out of the (kitchen) sink. Then, I get the nice warm towel to wrap her in. This is a really special time for us. I hold her in my lap, massaging her through the warm towel. After she falls asleep, I'll just sit and hold her close for a few minutes before I wake her and use the blow dryer to finish drying her.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Dora is so cute!! Lynne, that's a great idea about the warm towel!! :wub: 

Thanks all!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I send my babies to the groomer b/c I feel uneasy washing and rinsing the face, especially around the eyes. These days I need to cut back on expenses and would like to do some of my own grooming. Any helpful ideas about washing and rinsing the face? Thank you!!


----------

